# Saddies walk



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Took Saddie for aher second walk yesterday. her first walk was the day before yesterday, i took a chance becuase my sister was here with her bf and i figured it would be alright as we were in an enclosed area.

it went fantastic so i felt confedent taking her of-lead to the same place by myself. and again it went wonderfully!

heres the pictures


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Awe she looks soooo happy!!! And so pretty in pink! LOL


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

She is too damn cute! Pink suits her well~


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww. Lovely to see her out and about in the grass... 

Also, I kept humming this old Paul Simon song--- "...it's a mother and child reunion..."


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Something tells me Sadie is a smart girl and won't go wandering off from you


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Im trying to use this 'clingy" stage shes going thru to my advantage!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

She is beautiful! Is she yours? I haven't been online much so I missed the thread if you told about her.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> She is beautiful! Is she yours? I haven't been online much so I missed the thread if you told about her.


i took her on, she was used as a puppy machine. not sure if im gonna keep her yet or not. shes such a love, but she doesnt like moving about so much. she only liked the walk when i threw the tennis ball.
and im such a busy body, im always in new peoples houses cleaning or babysitting


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

awww she really is precious. I love the one with the ball in her mouth =) and I LOVE her hot pink harness!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

She looks so happy  I'm glad she found you.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Im thinking shes starting to go thru detox, shes been itching her feet alot today and her neck is itching her too now. hope it doesnt last too long


----------

